# Rusty Riders Get Together In Downtown Livermore Sept 29th



## slowroller1842 (Sep 10, 2013)

Calling all Bay Area classic bicycle owners, admirers, friends, lovers, lurkers, & general riff-raff to downtown Livermore on Sunday Sept 29th, 10AM for a get-together in Carnegie Park. This coincides with the annual Altamont Cruisers car show which has become quite big & popular over the last several years and sprawls across the majority of the downtown area. It boasts 700+ classic cars and over 10,000 spectators.  This is nothing official or organized at this point, just hoping to meet-up with some other enthusiasts and show off our bikes along with the cars. We could all post up in the Park (3rd St. between South J & South K, meet-up by the fountain on the 3rd st side of the park) which is surrounded on 3 sides by the car show. We will also be surrounded by lots of great restaurants, bars, & cafe's should anyone be in need of food or libations.  Hopefully some of you Park St. Alameda guys can make it. It will be a similar vibe as that event. 
Let me know if anyone's interested or needs directions. It's best to park in the neighborhood a block south of the park on 5th or 6th Street. I know Rolling Relics will be riding & sipping their way through the towns wineries the weekend before but feel free to come on back & hang-out. Like I said this will be a casual first time event that hopefully can become a yearly get-together. (Sorry for the late notice)

-Mark


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 10, 2013)

hope i can make it out.that's exactly how the alameda show got started.we had a bunch of guys ride downtown.when the owner of alameda bicycle saw us,he invited us to come back next year and even donated his lot and resources to get it started.in our 3rd year now.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Sep 10, 2013)

That's what I'm hoping for Brian.  I was there for the first Alameda show where we hung out in front of the Wienersnitzel and last years where it had turned into a bonafide bike show. It was big inspiration for trying to get some people together in Livermore.  Hope you can make it out & bring some friends.







island schwinn said:


> hope i can make it out.that's exactly how the alameda show got started.we had a bunch of guys ride downtown.when the owner of alameda bicycle saw us,he invited us to come back next year and even donated his lot and resources to get it started.in our 3rd year now.


----------



## slick (Sep 10, 2013)

I will do my best to be there, I have my kids that weekend but it would be fun to get out of the house and meet new bikers. Question is.......will you be on our Winery ride the weekend before? Make up some flyers for your show and come hand them out the weekend before. 

See you at the car show i hope? No promises but i will do my best.......


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 11, 2013)

slick said:


> Question is.......will you be on our Winery ride the weekend before? ......




Is Tour de Fat San Francisco that weekend????


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 12, 2013)

tour de fat is  saturday the 21st and the rolling relics ride is sunday the 22nd.then this ride the next weekend.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah the calender can get pretty stacked with bicycle events this time of year.  The Park St. Show and the Stockton Show are on 2 concurrent days in Oct.  I just thought I'd throw it out there and see if there was any interest.  It seems like a good opportunity/event to get some bike folks together.  If people want to do a ride in the afternoon there's a great bike trail that runs along the creek/greenbelt through town.  In future years maybe we can coincide the Rolling Relics ride with this.  I'll have to ask Slick about the scheduling. If there's not very much intrest in this get-together I'll post it on this thread in case anyone thinking about coming knows not expect a bunch of people & bicycles.  Either way I'll be there at 10am with my 1939 Schwinn Motorbike & 1950 Wasp & possibly a 1947 Hextube.


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 12, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> tour de fat is  saturday the 21st and the rolling relics ride is sunday the 22nd.then this ride the next weekend.




Guess I'm in then for this fine event!


----------



## M.Martian (Sep 15, 2013)

I plan on being at tour de fat the 21st, then leading the relics ride on the 22nd.  I will have to plan on coming out for this the following weekend.

The rat bike rodeo is on the 28th in Elk Grove so come on out to that as well.  Hooligans are putting on a bike show, swap meet and competition events.  It's held at a BBQ joint and will have live music.


----------



## slick (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok boys, let me be a little more easy on the scheduling here. Everyone seems to be getting confused a bit i think?? And this is a free bump for the Rusty Riders. 

September 21st:  Tour De Fat in San Francisco inside Golden Gate park.
September 22nd:  Rolling Relics Livermore ride 1246 E. Stanley Blvd. meet at 10am
September 28th:  The Rat Bike Rodeo in Elk Grove hosted by the Hooligans bicycle club
September 29th:   Rusty Riders 10am in Carnegie Park in Livermore,Ca. 
October 12th:      Park st. Bike show hosted by island schwinn 1522 Park St. in Alameda.Ca.
October 13th:      Stockton Cycle show, Stockton Fairgrounds Bike show and swap meet
October 26th:  Rolling Relics Halloween costume ride Vintage Bicycle Supply,4370 24th St. 4pm
November 24th: Rolling Relics ride 345 Taylor Rd. Lodi,Ca. meet at 10am and leave at 11am.
December  ? Location TBA. We will be having a Holiday/Christmas party. No bikes. Just a celebration with food, cocktails, and possibly a band???? We will be getting together to get our rides scheduled for the entire year of 2014 so pick your month and meeting location so i can get flyers printed and handed out.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 25, 2013)

this is how great shows get started.come on out and enjoy the day with us.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 29, 2013)

*Great car show today!*

Great meeting you guys today! I wish I was there a bit earlier to get a look at the airflow though... nice looking restoration from what I could tell from the pictures! Let me know the next time that you guys are getting together locally and I'll find a bike to bring.

-Ken-

BTW: Is Royce on here also, and if so what is his name here?


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry i missed out today. I hope someone took some pictures of what bikes showed up?


----------



## oskisan (Sep 29, 2013)

Slowroller1842 did... There was a nice looking Hiawatha airflow there earlier, but I missed it.



slick said:


> Sorry i missed out today. I hope someone took some pictures of what bikes showed up?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 29, 2013)

there were a few nices bikes that floated in and out during the day.i had my usual rust bucket there.it was kool meeting a few cabers and a ratrodbikes member too.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 30, 2013)

You had the autocycle didnt you?

Ken




island schwinn said:


> there were a few nices bikes that floated in and out during the day.i had my usual rust bucket there.it was kool meeting a few cabers and a ratrodbikes member too.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 30, 2013)

yes,known as rr46 by all.
the rr stands for radiant rust.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 30, 2013)

It's Patina.. I like them original



island schwinn said:


> yes,known as rr46 by all.
> the rr stands for radiant rust.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who came out!  It wasn't the biggest show of the year but I had a lot of fun hanging-out with some cool people, talking bikes and enjoying the beautiful weather.

It was a great opportunity to feel-out the scene & location for future events.  Hopefully with some more publicity & word-of-mouth this can turn into a decent little show in the coming years. 

It was nice to meet the guys from Acosta & Sons (I'm pretty sure it was Mr. Acosta & his son?), with their immaculately restored Hiawatha Arrow & Cycletruck...  and fellow CABE-er Ken (oskisan). 

Thanks Marc (M.Martian) for cruisin'-out & representing the non-Schwinn faction.  And also thanks to Brian (islandschwinn) for making the trek. Don't miss-out on the show he puts on in Alameda on Oct. 13 on Park St.  Good Times.

Here are some photos:


----------



## M.Martian (Oct 1, 2013)

All of the Acosta and son bikes are incredible.  They just finished up a grey and blue Hawthorne that is beautiful.  Also a 1936 western flyer that has a more detailed paint job than the arrow.

Even the custom modified that they have shown is really cool.

And I had taken a picture of how I got there for slick.


----------



## slick (Oct 1, 2013)

M.Martian said:


> All of the Acosta and son bikes are incredible.  They just finished up a grey and blue Hawthorne that is beautiful.  Also a 1936 western flyer that has a more detailed paint job than the arrow.
> 
> Even the custom modified that they have shown is really cool.
> 
> And I had taken a picture of how I got there for slick.






Bike tow trucks kickass!!! Great job Mark. That right there is killer! Glad you guys got the ball rolling in Livermore. Sorry i missed it. Next year it's ON!!!


----------



## oskisan (Oct 4, 2013)

Where is this? The duck pond over in springtown?



M.Martian said:


> All of the Acosta and son bikes are incredible.  They just finished up a grey and blue Hawthorne that is beautiful.  Also a 1936 western flyer that has a more detailed paint job than the arrow.
> 
> Even the custom modified that they have shown is really cool.
> 
> And I had taken a picture of how I got there for slick.


----------



## M.Martian (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's the duck pond at the clubhouse at springtown.


----------

